# Billing 96372 twice



## annielou (Feb 22, 2013)

Is it possible to bill 96372 twice? A patient comes in and has two separate medications of their own that need to be injected. I don't think a modifier would be appropriate because 96372 is not considered a "medical service."  Any suggestions?


----------



## Teresa Collins (Feb 22, 2013)

You could use modifier 59 on the second injection.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Skenyon (Mar 19, 2013)

I would code both, and put -59 on second injection.  We also code the "J" code for the medication with a zero charge.  Insurance companies don't like to pay on 96372 unless they see "what" was injected.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Biller385 (Mar 19, 2013)

What about modifier 76 Repeat procedure or service by the same physician or other qualified health care professional?

Cathy


----------

